# V30 and G12T-75 Speaker Mix



## paul-e-mann

I've read several accounts here of mixing these speakers for a killer sound and its really got me interested. I'm still in the honeymoon phase with the 2x12 cab I built and I'm interested in trying different speaker combinations. I hear the 75 gives you more low end and lower mids and the V30 more high end and upper mids, rounding out to a very full sound. So is this what these two speakers have to compliment each other, can some of you folks confirm this? Is there anything else that can be said about this combination?


----------



## bulldozer1984

I tried the combination and to be honest I put the cab back to stock with all V30's. The V30's have a big mid spike with a nice tight bottom end and nice top end. The 75's have next to no mids a tight big bottom end and a very very emphasized top end. A little ice picky for me. But seeing as though yours is a 2x12 it might work out ok because your ears aren't in the firing line like with my 1960A cab.


----------



## paul-e-mann

bulldozer1984 said:


> I tried the combination and to be honest I put the cab back to stock with all V30's. The V30's have a big mid spike with a nice tight bottom end and nice top end. The 75's have next to no mids a tight big bottom end and a very very emphasized top end. A little ice picky for me. But seeing as though yours is a 2x12 it might work out ok because your ears aren't in the firing line like with my 1960A cab.



Cool, keep it coming. Thats the kind of feedback I'm looking for. Thanks for the opinion.


----------



## Grunch

I personally don't think V30's mix well with anything. Not that I've heard anyway. They're great on their own, but they can overpower or phase cancel out other speakers. In a 2x12, I'm thinking a V30 will stomp out a G12T-75.

A good speaker to share a cab with the V30 is the G12H-30. They have the same sensitivity and similar frequency response.


----------



## paul-e-mann

So maybe mixing V30's into a 75 cab is all but a cheap fix for a not so popular speaker?


----------



## Grunch

I personally wouldn't do it. You know, try it and see if you want. I think you might be disappointed though. All you're gonna hear is the V30.

I have a 4x12 G12T-75 cab and a 2x12 V30 cab. When run together the 2x12 V30 cab just about overpowers the 4x12, believe it or not. I can mic each cab, same guitar, same amp, same mic, same mic position, same preamp...and the V30 cab will track hotter at the same input gain level than any 4x12 I've compared it against. It's just a louder, punchier speaker. Great on it's own, does not play well with others.


----------



## Purgasound

Grunch said:


> I personally don't think V30's mix well with anything. Not that I've heard anyway. They're great on their own, but they can overpower or phase cancel out other speakers. In a 2x12, I'm thinking a V30 will stomp out a G12T-75.
> 
> A good speaker to share a cab with the V30 is the G12H-30. They have the same sensitivity and similar frequency response.



They can phase cancel out other speakers? 

Phase cancellation only occurs when speakers are wired "out of phase", ie. One speakers leads are reversed from the others. The speaker itself just doesn't "phase cancel" anything on it's own.


----------



## Grunch

American Viking said:


> They can phase cancel out other speakers?
> 
> Phase cancellation only occurs when speakers are wired "out of phase", ie. One speakers leads are reversed from the others. The speaker itself just doesn't "phase cancel" anything on it's own.




I'm talking sound. Not actual electrical phase cancellation. Have you never heard dissimilar speakers in one cab fighting eachother?


----------



## diesect20022000

well the deal is 75's can be spikey new. once they're broken in they're not toppy at all and are quite smooth. they do sound great together but because 75's are high power handling and use a TON of dope it can take years to break them in and get rid of the harsh top and stiffness that so many people "know" them for so if you want to try them i suggest getting some well worn speakers from the late 90's or early 2000's.

mine sound great but i've had new ones and spent 2 years trying to soften them to no avail so i sold them and bought some old ones lol.


----------



## diesect20022000

Grunch said:


> I'm talking sound. Not actual electrical phase cancellation. Have you never heard dissimilar speakers in one cab fighting eachother?


 they're lower sensitivity plus have less mids (the 75's) than the V30's but otherwise they mix fine. imo they're best to have on bottom or X pattern but i wouldn't put them on top just because one, they have bigger lows and two they sound quieter because of the sensitivity.


----------



## Grunch

diesect20022000 said:


> well the deal is 75's can be spikey new. once they're broken in they're not toppy at all and are quite smooth. they do sound great together but because 75's are high power handling and use a TON of dope it can take years to break them in and get rid of the harsh top and stiffness that so many people "know" them for so if you want to try them i suggest getting some well worn speakers from the late 90's or early 1000's.
> 
> mine sound great but i've had new ones and spent 2 years trying to soften them to no avail so i sold them and bought some old ones lol.



Yeah I love the G12T-75's. I prefer them over V30s.


OP, you're just gonna have to try it and see if you like it. Opinions on the net are just that...opinions.


----------



## Bloodrock

I've got V30's mixed with T75's in my Randall cab and it's a great combo for metal. The T75's are too sizzly and scooped for classic rock to me but the two mix great for metal IMO, less mid spike than all V30's and added low & high response.


----------



## dptone5

I run two 4 x 12's, one with Greenbacks and one with G12T-75's (early 90's - well broken in). Love this combination....the creamy mid-range tone of the greenbacks mixed with the 75's, that have really nice tight lows and high that are clear. Sounds great together.


----------



## LuredMaul

I was Suprised by my X Cab......I found Deeper but more Focused Lows, my Mids back and the top end smoothed out. Worked for my 4X12, gonna have to try it if you have an Extra Laying around.


----------



## Georgiatec

I have a 1922 with a G12 75 and a V30 and the V30 is very dominant...not to the point where you can't hear the 75 though. I think one V30 in a 4 X 12 with three 75's will be perfect. I'll leave my other 4 x 12 with greenies and 75's in an X pattern though, that cab sounds killer.


----------



## keef1367

I have V30's and GT75's in an X in a 1960 and it sounds killer to my ear 
But that is just my opinion you'll have to try it for yourself my friend


----------



## diesect20022000

keef1367 said:


> I have V30's and GT75's in an X in a 1960 and it sounds killer to my ear
> But that is just my opinion you'll have to try it for yourself my friend


 Agreed. i think they're a great balance when broken in.

the 75's once broken in actualy get nice chime for a modern ceramic speaker and have taught lows and SMOOTH top then the V30's once broken in are SMOOTH upper mids/punch with the articulation..... i mean i know i'm a metal guy but mixed those can do any style of semi classic music circa late 70's and up imo.


----------



## keef1367

diesect20022000 said:


> Agreed. i think they're a great balance when broken in.
> 
> the 75's once broken in actualy get nice chime for a modern ceramic speaker and have taught lows and SMOOTH top then the V30's once broken in are SMOOTH upper mids/punch with the articulation..... i mean i know i'm a metal guy but mixed those can do any style of semi classic music circa late 70's and up imo.



Hell yeah as thats what I hear week in week out with the TSL cranked when playing with the band  it sure is a great combo for me. I play everything from Pink Floyd to Muse and the Killers so a real mix  and the give me exactly what I need


----------



## LuredMaul

I just don't see it as a Bad Combo imho either. and I play Dokken type STUFF


----------



## Cadblaster

I used the V30 and G12H30 combination for awhile and really liked it. Very filled out type of tone. After awhile it started sounding too bright to my ears for rythm playing. Did some A/B'ing and decided the G12H30 was too bright for me on the upper end. Went back to just playing straight V30's. 

Recently got an Eminence Tonespotter(G12-65 clone) and using it with a V30. So far it's my new favorite combination,, but need to put some more hours on it. They have very similiar SPL's, so not hearing one overpower the other. Had looked at the WGS ET65, but noticed the SPL was a bit lower and feared the V30 would dominte it......


----------



## Rockerduck

The Eminence Texas Heat and the Celestion GT75 have the same spl and match each other perfectly. The Eminence Swamp Thang and the Vintage 30 have the same spl and match each other.


----------



## dslman

Just loaded a 4x12 w/ RETRO 30'S from WGS speakers, They are 75 watt V30 style speakers with a little more hair and a extremely sweet top end. Running with another cab loaded w/ G12T-75 Celestions sounds real nice. The Celestions do have a ice picky top-end but, add a substantial amount of heavy chunk which compliments nicely. Didn't care for the G12T-75 mixed w/ Greenbacks. They seemed to fight each other. Can't say enough about the sweet top-end on the Retro 30's.


----------



## Dimitar

I have G12T-75 and it just has too much treble. For cleans it's awesome, but for higher gain it's just too trebly. I wouldn't pair it with a V30. Try it, if you like it, keep it, if not - take them away!  It's your own taste


----------



## FFXIhealer

See, this is what I don't get. Why do people say stuff is too trebly....when the amp has a treble knob? I don't get it. My thinking is...turn the treble down a bit.


----------



## Dimitar

My JCM800 has the treble knob at 0. It just doesn't sound like it should for me. Maybe I need some muddy amp


----------



## keef1367

Dimitar said:


> My JCM800 has the treble knob at 0. It just doesn't sound like it should for me. Maybe I need some muddy amp



There is of course the phenomenon known as beaming, that is not the speakers fault, it has more to do with how the frequencies themselves behave when travelling through the air, also where you are standing is a huge factor. In the room in general you may well have a great sound which cuts through the mix but in front of your amp it will be ice pick harsh.
I was a bass player for a long time and the rhythm player had his amp next to my stack, he bought a 5150 and got into thrash, naturally he started to dial in a sound that he liked, that sh**ty scooped sound but he also boosted the bass, that had 1 huge effect on both our sounds.....Turned it to mush as his new sound mixed with mine = total interference and phase issues, he would not accept that it was him. I however have some understanding of sound/ standing waves/ frequency response/ resonant frequencies etc as I studied Physics and being into sound and recording I paid particular attention to these classes.
The trick to having a great tone on stage is to find one that is clear and articulate in the room and cuts through the rest of the band, I have heard a great tone in some guys house that is lost in a band situation so many times and people blaming everything around them, apart from the one thing which is actually at fault, The GT12-75 gets bashed a whole lot but Celestion actually knew what they were doing when they designed it, A general purpose speaker for modern music with high SPL and a great tone, if you want a vintage tone then go for a vintage voiced speaker 
I think the 75/ V30 combo rocks but that's just my opinion


----------



## Dimitar

@keef1367

I just think that my amp is too trebly for that speaker. I tried G12T-75 with a vintage voiced hand-made amp by my friend and I liked it a lot. So the amp is also a very important part of the sound the speakers produce.


----------



## keef1367

For sure but have you tried it loud with a bass player and drummer and stood in the hall (but not directly in line with the amp) that's just a suggestion. 
Also room dynamics really change as it's filled with people as a lot of the treble and upper mids are absorbed into said crowd, I'm just saying buddy as I have had some great mixes/ guitar tones before a gig only to find on the night a lot of tweaking has had to be done when the room was full because of these factors


----------



## bulldozer1984

FFXIhealer said:


> See, this is what I don't get. Why do people say stuff is too trebly....when the amp has a treble knob? I don't get it. My thinking is...turn the treble down a bit.



Because with certain setups you can turn the treble down so much that the low notes sound dull/dark but the high notes are still ice-picky.. You have obviously never experienced this.. 

Usually this becomes a factor at band volume, not bedroom volume.


----------



## LesPaulopolis

Another thing to try with your 4x12 of 'ice pick' 75's is to only use TWO of them. Set the cab to stereo and use you 8 ohm head tap and just see...something about pushing the 75s a little harder has a different sound (to my ears).

My 75s are from '98 and seen a lot of use. I'd def. say they're broken in. Are they bright? Yes. Can you EQ it? Kinda. One thing I like to do is put the mids back in using pedals/boosts/guitar knob. I keep the mids higher than any other control on my head due to the 75s.

I've never used tru v30s on a Marshall...just the Peavey-branded version. I've used v30s in Mesa amps.


----------



## TheLoudness!!

They do that same combo in the Bogner Ubercab. I think it sounds pretty good!!


----------



## SmokeyDopey

Cab I built with my bro, with a celestion 75 and WGS V30. 
The cab has the Orange PPC 212 dimansions. Love it!
(notice the ghetto mic stands)


----------



## Dave666

SmokeyDopey said:


> Cab I built with my bro, with a celestion 75 and WGS V30.
> The cab has the Orange PPC 212 dimansions. Love it!
> (notice the ghetto mic stands)



What amp are you running?


----------



## SmokeyDopey

Orange AD30 (single channel) clone.


----------



## GIBSON67

Looks like a nice sturdy cab, Smokey. Put a light stain, clear coat, paint the baffle black and add a grille cloth and it will look pretty nice.


----------



## FFXIhealer

Shit, while you're at it, get some Orange tolex and put it on there. Then get some black corner protectors, a tan basketweave grillecloth...then get someone to make a custom face badge with your name on it (like the Marshall script logo). It'll look almost exactly like an Orange PPC cab and will match up with your head. And you'd be surprised how many people will come up and say "WOW" at gigs.


----------



## SmokeyDopey

Thanks guys!
I was thinking of putting a metal grillecloth. My parents had a (I don't know how to call it) _spark shield_ (??) for the fireplace.
This "spark shield" will not be used anymore, so I was thinking of cutting a piece for the grillcloth in the front. 
I'm not sure about tolex. It would looked neater, but it's a pain in the ass.
I don't really plan to move it around anyway, so I'm not too worried about it getting banged up. I was thinking of putting a protective coat of laquer, or just paint it. It won't look as "pro", but I don't mind.
And the Orange head, I was actually thinking of making my own faceplate, and maybe doing something with the tolex. I like Orange's aesthetics, but it ain't an Orange.


----------



## BAinFL

diesect20022000 said:


> well the deal is 75's can be spikey new. once they're broken in they're not toppy at all and are quite smooth. they do sound great together but because 75's are high power handling and use a TON of dope it can take years to break them in and get rid of the harsh top and stiffness that so many people "know" them for so if you want to try them i suggest getting some well worn speakers from the late 90's or early 2000's.
> 
> mine sound great but i've had new ones and spent 2 years trying to soften them to no avail so i sold them and bought some old ones lol.


 
This

I just bought a several year old 1960A cab yesterday with (4) G12T-75 in them and was BLOWN AWAY at how nice they sounded...really warm and full. I too had these in low regard until I heard this quad. I guess they really do take a long time to break in, because the ones I've heard new in stores sound like junk.

Were the G12T-75's speakers made in UK (pre 2007) and China from 2007-present? Maybe that's part of the equation???

The ones I have have a "LN" date code (Nov. 2003) so I'm guessing UK made and 9 years of break in is part of the excellent sound of these. In any case I'm EXTREMELY happy with the sound of these...a real unexpected bonus as I bought the cab mainly for the wood and otherwise clean cosmetics.


----------



## BAinFL

Dimitar said:


> My JCM800 has the treble knob at 0. It just doesn't sound like it should for me. Maybe I need some muddy amp


 
I thought this too when I got my first MV (a JMP 2203). Then I realized the spikey treble is from running at too low a volume with the pre amp gain cranked. This goes away dramatically as you play the amp louder. If you want to tame the treble at low volume / high gain, cut way back on the presence (mine's at 3) and treble 3-5. Or if you can attenuate at all, just crank the master vol up some and problem fixed (I usually turn the presence back up around 6 or 7 here and Treble to about 5-6.

You can also try a Telefunken in V1 which I loved to fatten up and make a trebly sound growl more.


----------



## diesect20022000

Grunch said:


> Yeah I love the G12T-75's. I prefer them over V30s.
> 
> 
> OP, you're just gonna have to try it and see if you like it. Opinions on the net are just that...opinions.


 back on this one as i saw it again: I agree. they have a fullness and clarity across the board with good thump. imo they're a great middle ground for lead and rhythm work. I use them with V30's (two cabs mic'd seperate) to get my tones and my metal tones are mostly V30 while my crunch, nerd rock and cleans are indelibly 75's. they just get that bit of chime when using certain amps thatothers don't like My Framus'....those amps work well with both but for the cleans i can't do V30's...i need that chime and note seperation.


----------



## diesect20022000

BAinFL said:


> I thought this too when I got my first MV (a JMP 2203). Then I realized the spikey treble is from running at too low a volume with the pre amp gain cranked. This goes away dramatically as you play the amp louder. If you want to tame the treble at low volume / high gain, cut way back on the presence (mine's at 3) and treble 3-5. Or if you can attenuate at all, just crank the master vol up some and problem fixed (I usually turn the presence back up around 6 or 7 here and Treble to about 5-6.
> 
> You can also try a Telefunken in V1 which I loved to fatten up and make a trebly sound growl more.


 Yep, they have the vintage power section....you crank the power section on these and they WARM up and if you do that to a Framus it's the opposite, it get's tighter and meaner. The Dragon's like a JCM800 (with added gain) in reverse. the thing's dark and chewy at low vol but tightest amp i've used cranked up.


----------



## Salsg

When using v30s and 75s, my favorite mix is 4 v30s and 0 75s.


----------



## Georgiatec

Dimitar said:


> @keef1367
> 
> I just think that my amp is too trebly for that speaker. I tried G12T-75 with a vintage voiced hand-made amp by my friend and I liked it a lot. So the amp is also a very important part of the sound the speakers produce.



The reason I got shut of my 4211 was it would not cut it with the band. The DSL is the perfect amp for a lead guitarist with a band. Just set your tone to cut through everything then put the deep switch in and it gives you the thump. You instantly go from hearing everything to feeling it as well.

The other thing is if you have your treble and presence set at zero and the amp is still too toppy then your amp must be malfunctioning.


----------



## Leonc69

I am running this setup in one of my stacks. I have 75s on top 4x12 and v30 on bottom 4x12. Sounds great. I'm not a thrash metal player more of an Malmsteen, Schenker clone. This combo doesn't sound vintage but has great power and clarity with my 86 2203. I use it for leads that I want to cut through the mix. You can definitely feel each notes attack.


----------



## richedie

The V30/G12T-75 is a great speaker mix that will work with a lot of different amps. The V30/G12-65 is another good mix. 

I have been looking at going 4 Greenbacks for a Splawn 412, but I keep thinking I might be better off with one of the above. Amps are Splawn, PWE and Bogner.


----------



## Masliko

My 75's are flogged and they sound great.


----------



## Hardrock73

diesect20022000 said:


> well the deal is 75's can be spikey new. once they're broken in they're not toppy at all and are quite smooth. they do sound great together but because 75's are high power handling and use a TON of dope it can take years to break them in and get rid of the harsh top and stiffness that so many people "know" them for so if you want to try them i suggest getting some well worn speakers from the late 90's or early 2000's.
> 
> mine sound great but i've had new ones and spent 2 years trying to soften them to no avail so i sold them and bought some old ones lol.



Well you just hit the nail on the head for me.
I just got my 1936 today, speakers were very stiff sounding compared to my quad with scumbacks.
I was going to swap them out with a new pair of vintage 30s I have.
I think I might try the old 75s I have first.
That's tomorrow's job.


----------



## mickeydg5

Hook them up to a repeating sound clip. Let them blast for a while. Cover the cabinet to silence the noise. That will help break them in a bit.


----------

